# walmart rod and reel combo for cats?



## bmanoftheyear

will someone please hlep me out with a rod and reel combo for cats,something with a heavy test line.I saw a 25 lb line break today at my local fishing spot and i was shocked.


----------



## All Thumbs

i purchased my abu garcia combo at walmart a few years back. it has stood up to some large carp, around 15-18 lbers. sometimes the line itself don't break but the knot, a palomer is an extremely good knot to use. sometimes the fish gets lucky and wrabs around logs and debris and the line breaks. big game is pretty durable stuff and walmart carries that too. good luck


----------



## H2O Mellon

If your going w/ something from Wallmart, try this, as most Wallmarts will have these.

Abu 6500 or 6000 ($70 at most)
or
Abu 6000 ($50-60)

Shakespere White Catfish Ugly Stick ($28)
or 
Shakespere Reg Ugly Stick ($30) 

Berkley Big Game Line (20-30# test) ($7 per spool)

Hooks, swivels...... Good Luck I Have Yet To See Any Walmart Carry A Hook That I Would Use For Flatheads. Channels, yes, but not flatheads.


----------



## katfish

> I saw a 25 lb line break today at my local fishing spot and i was shocked.


I suspect more forces were at work than actual fish size.

Fresh line, good knots, good rod guides, and proper drag settings all play a proper role in landing fish. Experience fighting big fish often factors into the equation.

Jim Corey has landed monster flathead that have taken spoons and jigs on his saugeye rigs that had 8-12 pound test line. Patience and trust in your drag along with expert fighting skills enabled him to land several 40+ pound fish on light tackle.

As Brian told you the Abu 6500 will hold enough 20 pound test to wear down any catfish.


----------



## 01mercLS

Those Ugly Stik catfish poles are good, get some 25 lbs stren line, 30 lb leader, and a gamakatsu hook size 6. That should work good.


----------



## bmanoftheyear

isn't the abu a baitcaster,if so its a no go since i have never used one before and i would rather try one out before i buy it.
Dont you have to match up the reel to the rod?I was thinking of just buying a rod and reel combo from there.
I know i am better off buying the pole and reel seperate because i can get a good reel and a good pole instead of a good pole and a decent reel.
I have a spinning tackle daiwa d-force reel that i use for panfish and bass,but the tip is to sensitive,when the wind is blowing towards me and the water is too the tip on this thing is all over the place and i would rather have something with a heavy action and a stiff tip.
My daiwa is medium action but the tip is too soft and it is only a 6'6 pole so i can't cast it far and it only holds 3/4 ounce of lure weight.
Does anyone have the specs on any of these ugly stick catfish rods?


----------



## 01mercLS

Yea those are baitcasters, I love baitcasters, they just take some time to get used to. Those catfish ugly stik poles are decent, i'd really look into buying one.


----------



## Flathead King 06

some decent combos from wally-world would be the quantum/rhino boss hog rod/reel, it is a spincasting combo that comes pre-spooled, i always change the line first thing though... the shakespeare tiger combos in both spinning and spincasting, same goes for the line on them... shakespeare prious spinning combos 7-12 ft.... and then you have the shakepeare trophy spinning reel/rod combo which all of these being the less cost effective products will run you about 20$-35$ and then there are the abu garcia combos usually a 5600 or a 6000 w/bait clicker prematched with a bass fishing rod-flippin' stick H action, but yes the best way to go about purchasing a good rod/reel combo is to buy seperately, or, if there is a local paylake near you call and see if they have a supply of rods/reels because most of them or beaver lake and castaway lakes anyway carry an array of rods and reels and combos at a relatively cheap price


----------



## 01mercLS

This is kind of off topic, but i was at wal-mart, and I was going to buy one of there ambassadeur reels, and it didn't have a baitclicker.


----------



## kennedy327

I have the Uglystick cat combo, its the white rod, and a spinning real, I bought it at gander but they have the same thing at walmart . It cost $40 and I spooled it with 20lb trielen. I have hooked into some big cats (lost them due to the drag not properly set) and got some big carp with this combo, very strong for the money. I would say the week point would be the real, but its good enough for a budget minded buyer. The rod has either a 7 year or a lifetime warrenty also.


----------



## Flathead King 06

it may not have had a baitclicker because it wasnt a model without one, i think the walmart models that have baitclickers are the 6000 and up


----------



## 01mercLS

Flathead King 06 said:


> it may not have had a baitclicker because it wasnt a model without one, i think the walmart models that have baitclickers are the 6000 and up


Thats what I thought... well i was going to get the 6500 c4 ambassadeur, and when I bought it and opened it p in my car I had to return it because it didnt have a baitclicker. I checked the other ones and they too didnt have a baitclicker. So i just went to dicks and bought the 6600 c4 witha baitclicker.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

If you looking for a relatively inexpensive spinning combo for catfishing I would go with these. Cant really find them at Wal-mart but can order them from this site.

http://digitaldagger.com/

Reel-Diawa Emcast Sport $59 for all sizes....they have another model called the Opus for $42









Rod-Tica Surf rod....I would go with an 8' or 9' model depending on how heavy you want $52 or $60.









My Uncle has the Tica surf rod and it is an awesome rod for the money. It works great for carp and cats.

Jake


----------



## Flathead King 06

01mercLS said:


> i was going to get the 6500 c4 ambassadeur, and when I bought it and opened it p in my car I had to return it because it didnt have a baitclicker.


Yea I think you got the 6500 c4 classic or the 6600 c4 classic because both of those models dont carry the baitclicker option, but the 6500 c4 mag does and boy is it a wench, i should know I own 3. And if u plan on getting a spinning combo try and get a reel that has a baitrunner on it, which is the same idea as the baitclicker on the baitcaster, it allows for the reel to go into free-spool.


----------



## tcba1987

the shakespeare tiger rod and reel (the push button one) is a CHEAP combo however i have saw a 28 lb flattie landed on one this summer and many 10-15 lbers, they will hold up to pretty big fish. I like the big game line in 20 to 30 lb test, i would go with the abu 6000 on a berkley big game rod, if you can learn to use a baitcaster.


----------



## 01mercLS

After using a baitcaster I will never switch back to spincast reels. I especially heart my ambassadeur c4 6600 reel! So those tiger poles aren't bad eh?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

My fav flathead combo is my Quantum Big Iron baitcaster on my Berkley E-cat rod. That thing has pulled some nice flatheads out of the nastiest brush. It is definately the work hourse of my collection. I also have a Abu Garcia on a Quantum Big Cat rod. That is also a pretty nice combo and has handled some nice fish. Now my combos just collect dust in my rod rack. One of these days I will get back on the hunt for flatheads.

Jake


----------



## tcba1987

FOR THE MONEY ..............they are OK...........my kids are getting one for christmas this year for when they go catfishing with me. I personally use baitcasters, i LOVE the Abu 6000 reels and big game rods, i also use the CHEAP Shakespeare 2000 baitcasters for cats and they work OK. i think they sell for around $30 at walmart (the shakespeare 2000). I have caught flatties up to 15 lbs on them and they have a clicker , some of the clickers are really loud and some are kinda hard to hear but for $30 they are a decent cat reel also. But as far as the Tiger combos they are a good starter combo FOR SURE !!!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

bmanoftheyear said:


> isn't the abu a baitcaster,if so its a no go since i have never used one before and i would rather try one out before i buy it.
> Dont you have to match up the reel to the rod?I was thinking of just buying a rod and reel combo from there.
> I know i am better off buying the pole and reel seperate because i can get a good reel and a good pole instead of a good pole and a decent reel.
> I have a spinning tackle daiwa d-force reel that i use for panfish and bass,but the tip is to sensitive,when the wind is blowing towards me and the water is too the tip on this thing is all over the place and i would rather have something with a heavy action and a stiff tip.
> My daiwa is medium action but the tip is too soft and it is only a 6'6 pole so i can't cast it far and it only holds 3/4 ounce of lure weight.
> Does anyone have the specs on any of these ugly stick catfish rods?


ya their are theses tiger rods at wall mart they are wight those are great i have even used them for the ocean they work geat about 25$


----------



## 01mercLS

My friend has that shakespeare baitcaster from wal-mart, and that thing cant cast for $***. I dont know if it was just him or if it just sucks, and the baitclicker isnt that loud, but it is loud enough to hear a big one run with the bait.


----------



## bmanoftheyear

that quantum big iron reel is to much money$I just dont want to get a baitcaster reel and maybe not like it since i've never used them before i'd rather stick to the spinning tackle.
I don't need a expensive reel,just something that will hold 20lb test.
I'd use my daiwa but it only holds 12 lb line and lure weight is only 3/4 ounces,it's more for panfish.
Is there a baitclicker or bait alert made for spinnning takle?I know my daiwa has something like that but it doesn't make noise it just lets the line go out and the handle on my reel spin and it is hard to grab if there is something on my pole and that handle is spinning. :B


----------



## 01mercLS

bmanoftheyear said:


> that quantum big iron reel is to much money$I just dont want to get a baitcaster reel and maybe not like it since i've never used them before i'd rather stick to the spinning tackle.
> I don't need a expensive reel,just something that will hold 20lb test.
> I'd use my daiwa but it only holds 12 lb line and lure weight is only 3/4 ounces,it's more for panfish.
> Is there a baitclicker or bait alert made for spinnning takle?I know my daiwa has something like that but it doesn't make noise it just lets the line go out and the handle on my reel spin and it is hard to grab if there is something on my pole and that handle is spinning. :B


I dont think there is a baitclicker on a spincast reel. You have it set wrong, with the spincast you have to set the drag loose, that way when the fish takes it can run with it, and you will her it click a little but its nothing like a baitclicker ( and best thing is when you have that drag set loose, it'll heklp you from not loosing your pole, i've seen this happen numerous times when ppl get a big bite from a big fish, and they dont have it set, and there goes the pole. I think what you have set is the reverese lever, which makes you able to turn it the other way, which also explains why the handle is turning.


----------



## soua0363

Once you use a baitcaster, you will hardly ever go back to a spinning setup. If you are fishing from shore, you want a baitcaster because you can cast your bait out alot farther. Another benefit is that you have more fighting power in a baitcasting setup. 

I was once like you...afraid to try it thinking I may not like it but now, I have more baitcasting setups than spinning setups. You can try the following:

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=3&hvarSubCode=1&hvarTarget=browse

or 

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=3&hvarSubCode=1&hvarTarget=browse

I have seen these setups in person at Bass Pro Shop and they look to be decent setups.


----------



## 01mercLS

soua0363 said:


> Once you use a baitcaster, you will hardly ever go back to a spinning setup.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> VERY VERY TRUE STORY! I heart the baitcaster!


----------



## bmanoftheyear

if someone would let me try their bait caster it would definetly help out alot more.At my local walmart they have those abu garcia ambassudeurs for $45.
Does anyone here live in akron,or close to akron and own a baitcaster i can try out?I know my old zebco 33 had a bait alert but that reel sucks at throwing it out far and i dont think it could handle alot of lure or line weight


----------



## 01mercLS

Trust me on this one, I was a little effy about buying a baitcaster because i've never really used them before, but when my friend got me using it, in one day i got the hang of it! I say... just go out and buy one, and learn to use it, and you'll never wanan use anything else but a baitcaster!


----------

